# 97 Altima Power Windows or Sunroof stopped working



## hondureyna (Jan 7, 2005)

I have a 97 Nissan Altima. 

All 4 power windows and power sunroof don't work. Stopped working on the same day. However, the door lock button works fine with no problems. Anyone have a clue what needs to be changed? I've heard that the main switch should be changed, but what does that have to do with the sunroof.

HELP!!!


----------

